# Rangers Reactivate Historic Company



## USASOC News (Nov 28, 2007)

FORT LEWIS, WA (USASOC News Service, Nov. 27, 2007) – When Henry “Zeke” Zyrkowski joined the 2nd Rangers in France 63 years ago, it had been five days since they had completed arguably one of the greatest and most daring assaults in the history of warfare at Pointe du Hoc.

The unit that then-Pfc. Zyrkowski joined was Company D, or Dog Company, and it later would go on to further distinguish itself in Huertgen Forest and the Battle of the Bulge.   Shortly after the conclusion of World War II, Dog Company was inactivated and its history lived on only through the veterans that served in its ranks.

On Nov. 21, a new page in that history was written at the Evergreen Theater with the reactivation of the company that helped coin the Ranger motto, “Rangers lead the way.”

“This is truly great,” said Zrykowski of the activation of his former  unit.  “I’m proud to see Dog Company back in action.”
Zrykowski, a former mortar man, was on hand to uncase the unit’s guidon with Lt. Col. Michael E. Kurilla, the 2nd Ranger Battalion commander.

 Kurilla said he was honored to have  Zyrkowski participate in the ceremony. 

“Our founding fathers spirits from World War II live in the Rangers of today,” Kurilla said.  “They carry with them the spirit of our WWII Rangers that led the way up the cliffs at Pointe du Hoc and the same spirit that defended Castle Hill against several German divisions.”
Maj. Jonathan M. Chung, the new commander of Company D, said he looks forward to adding to the lineage of the Rangers and his new unit.

“I’m truly honored to a part of this elite organization, especially during  this historical occasion,” said Chung. 
Chung added that it is “special to take command of a Ranger company that was  last activated in WWII.” 

The addition of this company to the Ranger ranks “increases the flexibility on today’s battlefield,” said Company D’s 1st Sgt. Reese Teakell. 

While the battlefields of WWII are different from those of today, the spirit  of the Rangers lives on. 
“They guys I served with were really good men,” said Zrykowski.   “Today’s Rangers are just as great, even better.”


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 28, 2007)

No shit, a D co?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 28, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> No shit, a D co?



Yep, this has been in the works for a while now.  I guess manpower is becoming an issue since each battalion has had to pull guys from the other companies man a fourth line company.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome.  You'll remember (or should) LTC Kurilla from Michael Yon's Gates of Fire dispatch (when Kurilla was with the Deuce Four)

I'm reading The Boys of Pointe du Hoc right now...unbelievable what these guys went through.  Much respect.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 28, 2007)

> Awesome. You'll remember (or should) LTC Kurilla from Michael Yon's Gates of Fire dispatch (when Kurilla was with the Deuce Four)


Good call, Gypsy. I remember LTC Kurilla very well, and remember when he became 2nd Batt commander. As I recall his courage under fire during that incident Mike Yon wrote and photographed was incredible...

Outstanding story. I  hope that the company will be filled with young men who will carry on the tradition and history of DCo.


----------



## Looon (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a line Company? I thought the fourth company was support?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 28, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> This is a line Company? I thought the fourth company was support?



They stood up a Ranger Support Company for each battalion about two or so years ago.


----------



## Looon (Nov 28, 2007)

RustyShackleford said:


> They stood up a Ranger Support Company for each battalion about two or so years ago.


So, that means 6 companies, total/batt?

HHC
A co
B co
C co
D co
Sppt co

:uhh:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 29, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> So, that means 6 companies, total/batt?
> 
> HHC
> A co
> ...



Honestly, I only know what my buds who are still in tell me.  I imagine that all of the soft skills are now in the RSC and that HHC primarily consists of the command element.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread was one that made me sign up for Shadow Spear, so I could vent.

This one topic did not fit well with us at 2/75, especially those that have been in for some time to see change.  The flood gates in RIP opened up and every shitstick was coming to batt.  As a team leader I was growing frustrated at the quality of guys that came to us.  Most were f’ng retards with little motivation, and are worthless in PT. (Average soldiers).  I am not by far the smartest or the most physically gifted but I had the motor skills and worked hard to be in descent shape (300 plus Pt score; and we batt boys know that 300 is the minimum for batt).  As a private in batt I would train hard to be the best I could be, but these guys coming in think just because they made it to battalion that they are hot shit.  Don’t get me wrong not every one that comes in is a dirt bag but with the new company in the process, the flood gates opened for the dirt bags.  In my platoon we kicked out something like 5 guys within 6 months.  So what I am trying to say is that with battalion at a certain level, the level just got lower. Growing pains you may say but if those aholes in command would actually know a thing or two we would have Quality not Quantity.  That has always been a cry from leaders within regiment no matter what battalion.  What makes the other SOF operator groups so much better is that they have quality not quantity.  Granted we as the bastard child’s of the SOF community can do things just as good if not better than anyone else.  It is hard to continue the standards and grow because of the quality now being pushed into regiment.  You may argue that it is my job as a team leader to prepare them for war but it is hard when you have an immature punk under your supervision.  I am not a person to lose my temper and most would consider me fair and mature.  I never played the fucky fuck games unless they were warranted nor did I treat my fellow Rangers like kids but some needed the asskicking.  The time spending trying to deal with the dirt bags writing counseling reports or “corrective training” was time lost. I know that my old platoon is in dismay with the start of the new company and many others are too.  Too many young leaders with little experience, the new company is a great opportunity for SPC4’s but some are too inexperienced.  I hope that in the near future Regiment gets its shit together.  
Regiment has been in this battle over old Ranger standards vs. new Ranger standards.  Regiment needs to let some old things go and look towards the future, embrace the past and our history but look forward to what you can become.  Regiment should start looking internally for leaders other than externally.  Every time we get a significant leader that has no idea of the direction of Regiment/Battalion we take two steps back.  
LTC Kurilla is pretty cool. Has more than paid his dues.
CSM Legg- Has been a cloud over 2/75 since his arrival.
Maj. Chung is another tool; guys that have seen him know what I mean, never worked under him but have not heard anything good.  

I want to rant on and on but I am going to spare you guys, don’t get me wrong Regiment is a great place but the bullshit sometimes seems to outweighs the good.  Hopefully this new company does well for regiment.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 30, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> This thread was one that made me sign up for Shadow Spear, so I could vent.
> 
> This one topic did not fit well with us at 2/75, especially those that have been in for some time to see change.  The flood gates in RIP opened up and every shitstick was coming to batt.  As a team leader I was growing frustrated at the quality of guys that came to us.  Most were f’ng retards with little motivation, and are worthless in PT. (Average soldiers).  I am not by far the smartest or the most physically gifted but I had the motor skills and worked hard to be in descent shape (300 plus Pt score; and we batt boys know that 300 is the minimum for batt).  As a private in batt I would train hard to be the best I could be, but these guys coming in think just because they made it to battalion that they are hot shit.  Don’t get me wrong not every one that comes in is a dirt bag but with the new company in the process, the flood gates opened for the dirt bags.  In my platoon we kicked out something like 5 guys within 6 months.  So what I am trying to say is that with battalion at a certain level, the level just got lower. Growing pains you may say but if those aholes in command would actually know a thing or two we would have Quality not Quantity.  That has always been a cry from leaders within regiment no matter what battalion.  What makes the other SOF operator groups so much better is that they have quality not quantity.  Granted we as the bastard child’s of the SOF community can do things just as good if not better than anyone else.  It is hard to continue the standards and grow because of the quality now being pushed into regiment.  You may argue that it is my job as a team leader to prepare them for war but it is hard when you have an immature punk under your supervision.  I am not a person to lose my temper and most would consider me fair and mature.  I never played the fucky fuck games unless they were warranted nor did I treat my fellow Rangers like kids but some needed the asskicking.  The time spending trying to deal with the dirt bags writing counseling reports or “corrective training” was time lost. I know that my old platoon is in dismay with the start of the new company and many others are too.  Too many young leaders with little experience, the new company is a great opportunity for SPC4’s but some are too inexperienced.  I hope that in the near future Regiment gets its shit together.
> Regiment has been in this battle over old Ranger standards vs. new Ranger standards.  Regiment needs to let some old things go and look towards the future, embrace the past and our history but look forward to what you can become.  Regiment should start looking internally for leaders other than externally.  Every time we get a significant leader that has no idea of the direction of Regiment/Battalion we take two steps back.
> ...




Excellent post bro.


----------



## Looon (Nov 30, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Excellent post bro.


X2:)


----------



## lancero (Dec 4, 2007)

_*"Regiment should start looking internally for leaders other than externally."*_

I remember those exact words rolling off my lips 7-8 years ago.  Great post man.  Thanks


----------



## RetPara (Dec 6, 2007)

Man if you think things are fucked up now... you should of seen how much BS went on when Regt HQ and 3 Batt stood up.......... :confused:








































275ANGER I feel your pain bro....  but I just couldn't resist...  I was at Regt when it stood up...


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 6, 2007)

Glenn Legg????......holy fucking shit, he was my SL in Cco 1-75. Sucks to be you guys.

'nough said.

As far as dirtbags....there will always be dirtbags. I agree they should always be looking for NCO's from within, O's is a bit of a different animal.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 6, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Glenn Legg????......holy fucking shit, he was my SL in Cco 1-75. Sucks to be you guys.
> 
> 'nough said.




Haha! This guy must work have worked for Dewalt or Craftsman.  MadMike if you need somebody to counsel you about being molested by him let me know; I got fucked twice! Ranger School(recycled mountains 6wks BR comp he was the CSM at Merrill) and Batt.  The funny thing was I saw him at walmart in WA and just had a hunch he was the new CSM, when they announced it later I about lost it.:eek:  And everbody asked why I was in an uproar, I don't think there is one person there that likes him.  Watch I talked so much shit next thing you know this guy saves the world.  Alright I am gonna stop no more talk about him!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 8, 2007)

Odd to see people you serve with so in high up leadership positions...


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 19, 2007)

dude don't feel alone, guys who were privates when i was in Aco are now platoon sergeants and captains.


----------

